# Real talk GH



## ReserviorDogg (May 20, 2018)

I can read all day about gh, the pros and cons, generic Vs pharm etc. Would be grateful to hear some experiences straight from the horses mouth. I am considering gh for anti aging and overall rejuvenation. Also my knees are pretty beat up(painful but no injuries) from football. Wondering if using gh would help rid the pains in the knees over prolonged use?


----------



## jennerrator (May 20, 2018)

Did GH for years...many years ago and wasn’t impressed by anything...now I was only doing 2iu but that’s normal sooooooo


----------



## Trump (May 20, 2018)

it defo cleared a shoulder injury up for me, was a rotary cuff injury caused doing flat bench few years ago.


----------



## Mr P (May 20, 2018)

I'm on Generic Serostim 4 month now at 2 iu every day, 1 iu at bedtime 1 iu at wake up within 3 weeks I had deep sleep with vivid dreams my Insomnia has cured also a sense of feeling well and calmness, within a month and a half carpal tunnel syndrome on my fingers during sleep,

now fat on all I eat melt away, skin, hair and my face looks lipo a sign of rejuvenation, I will be on hgh Serostim for as long as I can I can proudly say hgh does have it's work with rejuvenation process.


----------



## Spongy (May 20, 2018)

I run 5IU a day and definitely have increased quality of sleep, can be a bit lax with the diet and not fear too much weight gain, skin looks better, clear headed and calm.  I dont have any aches and pains beyond the normal so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Dbolitarian (May 20, 2018)

Back in.the day I ran some tips, aside from the hand numbness 
You feel ****ing great, never tried generic tops. Only pharm but
Energy out the ass
Appetite to match, o boy
Feel as they said sense of wellness
Feel like your.12 again
Sleep is literally THE best.


----------



## Dbolitarian (May 20, 2018)

Oh, plus weight loss 
Most definitely
Extra choice


----------



## jennerrator (May 20, 2018)

Man, I must have had some fake GH...lmao


----------



## ReserviorDogg (May 20, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Man, I must have had some fake GH...lmao



Hate to say it but "great minds" think a like! :32 (18):


----------



## Chillinlow (May 20, 2018)

If you have the money go for it, see a anti aging doctor, if it’s scripted your looking at a good chunck of change. 

Theres a new documentry on Amazon called “growing young” worth. Checking out

if it’s real it will help everyone reacts different but it’s a long term commitment


----------



## ReserviorDogg (May 20, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> If you have the money go for it, see a anti aging doctor, if it’s scripted your looking at a good chunck of change.
> 
> Theres a new documentry on Amazon called “growing young” worth. Checking out
> 
> if it’s real it will help everyone reacts different but it’s a long term commitment



Thanks for the" Doc" will definitely check it out. I've been actively researching the generics and testing, seems like a crap shoot imo. One minute a brand is decent then a few months later it tests under dosed. Pharm at a low dose (2iu) is what I'm thinking. Thanks for all the input members


----------



## jennerrator (May 20, 2018)

If you are going to get it properly..yes it’s expensive as hell..not worth it to me personally


----------



## stanley (May 20, 2018)

chillinlow said:


> if you have the money go for it, see a anti aging doctor, if it’s scripted your looking at a good chunck of change.
> 
> Theres a new documentry on amazon called “growing young” worth. Checking out
> 
> if it’s real it will help everyone reacts different but it’s a long term commitment



fantastic documentry .oh yes


----------



## stonetag (May 20, 2018)

I couldn't get past the numbness in my hands. My wife didn't mind the benefits, boiled down to money for us both though.


----------



## Mr P (May 21, 2018)

I forgot to mention, lately I get joint pain but minor,  it’s a side many go through at first, this is the fountain of youth If you Invest on pharma grade hgh.


----------



## ReserviorDogg (May 21, 2018)

Mr P said:


> I forgot to mention, lately I get joint pain but minor,  it’s a side many go through at first, this is the fountain of youth If you Invest on pharma grade hgh.



Definitely not cheap (pharm) so my nxt question is whats the average cost without a script for Seros? An aquatance buys kits from Hiv patients and resells  them for $675 126iu's.


----------



## Trump (May 21, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I run 5IU a day and definitely have increased quality of sleep, can be a bit lax with the diet and not fear too much weight gain, skin looks better, clear headed and calm.  I dont have any aches and pains beyond the normal so I can't comment on that.



Hi Spongy, do you take the 5iu all at once or split it?


----------



## Spongy (May 21, 2018)

nastyasty said:


> Hi Spongy, do you take the 5iu all at once or split it?



One done it both ways but am currently taking it all at once.  I will start splitting in when I start my cycle though since I'm using slin as well.


----------



## snake (May 21, 2018)

stanley said:


> fantastic documentry .oh yes



I got ya hooked on that shit huh Stan? lol


----------



## snake (May 21, 2018)

Man if I had the cabbage, I'd do it in a heartbeat; conservatively but I'd do it.


----------



## Mr P (May 22, 2018)

ReserviorDogg said:


> Definitely not cheap (pharm) so my nxt question is whats the average cost without a script for Seros? An aquatance buys kits from Hiv patients and resells them for $675 126iu's.



I don't know brother I buy from a doc script I pay 3,400 but real pharma hgh is difficult to get wt a scrip there's so much bunk on the web & the streets,

$ 675 if real hgh pharm it's a steel if you can get it, 

good luck


----------



## GoPower (Jul 11, 2018)

Everyday...because I need to. You don't know the true effects of HGH until you are forced live without it.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 11, 2018)

GoPower said:


> Everyday...because I need to. You don't know the true effects of HGH until you are forced live without it.



cool story


----------



## JAXNY (Aug 16, 2018)

Quality of sleep....Lol.   I dont recall much of that. The GH I was using gave me night sweats so bad that I had to lay down towels at night. A few times my girl thought I pissed the bed because it was so drenched. Then, waking up with your arm and hand so numb its painful. You couldn't just shake it off, you had to get up, run around the house trying to get it to release.   The fat burning results were incredible though.  
  My hands, knuckle joints and wrist became so painful that I literally couldn't bench press it hurt so bad. That was at only 4 ius. Backed it down to 2 ius and the joint pain went away for the most part. 
That was some good GH. Haven't found quality that good since then.


----------



## Rhino99 (Aug 16, 2018)

Mr P said:


> I don't know brother I buy from a doc script I pay 3,400 but real pharma hgh is difficult to get wt a scrip there's so much bunk on the web & the streets,
> 
> $ 675 if real hgh pharm it's a steel if you can get it,
> 
> good luck



Gulp..........


----------



## 8800gtx (Sep 2, 2018)

I just paid $900 for 2 36iu Genotropin pens, because I was desperate.... Now I buy them for $250 each. Expensive but gives me peace of mind.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 2, 2018)

JAXNY said:


> Quality of sleep....Lol.   I dont recall much of that. The GH I was using gave me night sweats so bad that I had to lay down towels at night. A few times my girl thought I pissed the bed because it was so drenched. Then, waking up with your arm and hand so numb its painful. You couldn't just shake it off, you had to get up, run around the house trying to get it to release.   The fat burning results were incredible though.
> My hands, knuckle joints and wrist became so painful that I literally couldn't bench press it hurt so bad. That was at only 4 ius. Backed it down to 2 ius and the joint pain went away for the most part.
> That was some good GH. Haven't found quality that good since then.



Or deadlift, couldn't close my hands

Arms and hands going numb driving pissed me off a lot!


----------

